# Virtual Desktop, running a macros enabled excel document



## peter1292 (Aug 10, 2012)

I am trying to find the best and most cost effective way of hosting a macros enabled excel "application" online. I have thought about virtual desktop, but unsure whether I need this solution? I only really need access to the 1 file and its files/folders.

I need to be able to have more than 1 person log in at a time (different usernames), but have it so that not more than 1 person can log in using the same username. It also needs to be secure because of the data stored in it.

If a VD is the best option, is there a reasonably priced one that someone can recommend? Like I said, I only need the one with a max of 4 users.

I am trying to keep costs to a minimum because this is for a charity.


----------

